# New to the forum and trt



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

Hey guys, new on here. Im 35 years old. Been training since I was very young. Recreational bodybuilder that lifts extremely hard purely because I love it. At this point in my career adding any size without AAS really isnt possible. Im 5'10" and about 230lbs with a 34" waist. Not sure what my bodyfat is but abs only slightly visible. I used to powerlift and do a little bench press comp with a high at 415lbs. I somehow managed to make it over 20 years in the gym and never touched a steroid. Anyway, I had my test checked for a variety of reasons and it was right around 500 total, but my bioavailabe (or free cant remember) was very low. Think it was 160 on a scale from 130-450. My understanding is that at my age and size even though I am making an adequate amount of test, the damage from my workouts causes it to be sucked up immediately for repair and so my free test is rather low. So I jumped on the trt bandwagon after exhaustive research and just felt like there was really no downside other than cost. I really couldnt find a risk. Im 7 weeks in injecting 200 mg per week test cyp that is mixed with arimidex. Feeling pretty good. Libido has skyrocketed. Sleep is starting to improve. Muscle recovery and tendon health has skyrocketed. Get bloods in three more weeks. At that point if everything looks good I might do a little blasting but not really sure yet. 

Anyway, that's me. Thanks for having me


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome!

impressive natural stats. How'd you get trt prescribed with those numbers? Clinic I presume. 

Yes. You will want to cycle. Stay on the trt train for a bit and get dialed in then chase BRICKS for thickest UGBBer prize.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes its a very liberal trt clinic. They do hgh as well. The only things I really dont like are the arimidex mixed test and the fact that they want me to do ten weeks on and then ten days of hcg to recover. I have no reason to want more kids in the future so this seems pointless. 

Ps- through my network of gym buddies I have access to good quality gear if I wanted it.  The guy who owns the clinic is an AAS dealer on the side (I think). I bumped into him the other day and he was talking to me about adding some things to my protocal. Im assuming deca


----------



## stonetag (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome to the UG.


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Yes its a very liberal trt clinic. They do hgh as well. The only things I really dont like are the arimidex mixed test and the fact that they want me to do ten weeks on and then ten days of hcg to recover. I have no reason to want more kids in the future so this seems pointless.
> 
> Ps- through my network of gym buddies I have access to good quality gear if I wanted it.  The guy who owns the clinic is an AAS dealer on the side (I think). I bumped into him the other day and he was talking to me about adding some things to my protocal. Im assuming deca



That is SUPER shady! Good for for. 

My AAS guy gives me a discount for my sweaty gym boxers. But he gets a pass cause he cooks great tren ace. 

That 10 days off is completely bullshit. Even if you wanted to maintain fertility you'd just run hcg along with the test. 

Whats with these clinics mixing mixing adex and test?


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

I was thinking of getting some unmixed cyp from my gym suppliers and doing maybe 50-50 if my e2 seems low. I did have puberty induced gyno and I like beer so Im probably more probe to E than some people but Ill wait on bloods to find out. I do feel like some days Im much more irritable than I used to be.


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2018)

You should wait for bloodwork. It's the clinics job to adjust your test/ai dose. Let them dial you in and manage your trt. You can manage your blasts. 

 whats beer have to do with e2? You a fatty? You're in good company if so. Many fatties and ex fatties here.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> You should wait for bloodwork. It's the clinics job to adjust your test/ai dose. Let them dial you in and manage your trt. You can manage your blasts.
> 
> whats beer have to do with e2? You a fatty? You're in good company if so. Many fatties and ex fatties here.




No. Like I said, 34" waist. All the "studies" report than alcohol raises estrogen, kills muscle, destroys gains, blah blah blah. In my experience it isnt beneficial or harmful in any way. I spent many years as a pretty well functional alcoholic. Trained every day but drank every night. I lift hard and do a ton of cardio plus I have a very physically demanding job. Liver enzymes never passed a 12. Since Ive switched from daily drunk to recreational drunk Ive noticed no difference whatsoever in my body. Blood pressure may have dropped five points. I guess sweating is really goos for you


----------



## Jin (Jun 10, 2018)

Not sure waist size is the best indicator of body composition. I'm about 40" in my avatar. 

Post a pic. 

If sweating is good for you I'm the king of healthy. I sweat profusely after only peeling an orange.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Not sure waist size is the best indicator of body composition. I'm about 40" in my avatar.
> 
> Post a pic.
> 
> If sweating is good for you I'm the king of healthy. I sweat profusely after only peeling an orange.




Im the same way. Ill try to figure out the pic thing. Id guess at 228lbs Im 15 percent bodyfat. Can still run a 6 min mile.


----------



## andy (Jun 10, 2018)

good stuff mate.
!!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> That is SUPER shady! Good for for.
> 
> My AAS guy gives me a discount for my sweaty gym boxers. But he gets a pass cause he cooks great tren ace.
> 
> ...



OP, you wouldn’t happen to be in Michigan would you? Sounds like the clinic I’m going through. Premixed Test Cyp / Arimidex  and IGF-1 availability with a liberal policy. Maybe they’re all trending that way.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome and good luck......


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome to UGBB.  A lot of guys on TRT here with a wealth of experience and knowledge.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome to UG!


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> Welcome to UG!




Thanks everyone. And no, Im down here in Ga


----------



## Seeker (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

View attachment 5871

	

		
			
		

		
	
Natty until 7 weeks ago


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

View attachment 5873

	

		
			
		

		
	
Another one


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 10, 2018)

I swear these days...so many folks with beards lol:32 (20):


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 10, 2018)

A beard allows you to be ten lbs overweight and avoid the double chin. Ill have one til they cremate me.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Gadawg.
Nice intro, and your dedication through the years is obvious. 
Welcome to the UG!


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I swear these days...so many folks with beards lol:32 (20):




AND?????? Whats wrong with that Jenn??


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> AND?????? Whats wrong with that Jenn??




Lol....hey man, to each their own....I’m a haiirless liking woman...No body hair would be awesome..but very rare lmao


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 11, 2018)

I shave my arms if that helps. But that's mostly because of all the tattooing.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Welcome!
> 
> impressive natural stats. How'd you get trt prescribed with those numbers? Clinic I presume.
> 
> Yes. You will want to cycle. Stay on the trt train for a bit and get dialed in then chase BRICKS for thickest UGBBer prize.



Flattery will get you everywhere


And welcome to UGBB. Lots of good knowledge and experience here


----------

